# Red Seal Test - Carpentry



## Dorefamily (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi - we are applying for the skilled worker visa. My husband is a carpenter but does not have any formal certification etc. He has excellent references. What is the Red Seal Test ?? I have read about this test but don't fully understand it.
should he do this test ? In Canada ?
Thanks


----------

